# Big forum trade ? Christmas style?



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

As the title says... We need to all hit the workshop and leave the keyboards alone for a while anybody feeling a trade before Christmas? 62 days left.


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Count me in !


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

That's the spirit lets get the ball rolling ...


----------



## Curtis (Apr 30, 2013)

Count me in!

I joined the forum just in time to enter the Christmas in July trade earlier this year, and i was wondering if we did an actual Christmas trade too


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Ok well lets see who else we can pull in .. I am looking towards Hrawk here to aid in the set up


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Gimme a few minutes, I'll kick off Secret Santa again.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

And so it begins:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27148-secret-santa-2013/


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

YAY! Hrawk, Thank you! Follow the link guys!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks Hrawk. Want me to delete this?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

No way, I'd loose two likes.

After your meteoric rise to fame, I have some serious catching up to do !


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Lol Hilarious lol.  here's a like to ease that pain. :thumbsup:
Couldn't have done it without my dashing good looks. Or Aussie Alan's like skills! 
This can act as the discussion thread where folks can ask ?'s so u can keep the entry thread clean. I'll move to Gen Disc 

OR... Just saw the merge topics option... Hmm. What u think?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Nah, don't merge, that would place a few of these posts before the OP.

Move it to general and rename the title to 'Secret Santa 2013' Discussion thread if you want although it doesn't really matter.

It's pretty easy to keep track of people entering and as time has shown, if I do miss adding someone to the list, I find out about it pretty quick


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I'll also throw in a short apology for starting this one so late in the year. Usually I give much longer to enter and get building but time seems to be slipping away so quickly these days and it slipped my mind.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh and if you could pin the Secrat Santa 2013 topic that would help in making sure as many people as possible see it!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

I'll just leave it here to fade away into the forum depths... 
Who cares  people are gonna "discuss" on the main page anyway.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

i am in & in ! lol


----------

